# Ocubright for tear stains - follow up



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Wanted to follow up on my post a few weeks ago about Ocubright, the product my vet gave me for tear stains. I'm happy to report that it works!!! :chili: Steve still has the tears, but the staining is fading. He looks so much better than he did 3 weeks ago, I'll have to see if I have some pix to show a before and after.

So to review, Ocubright has the same active ingredient as Angel Eyes (tylosin), but it comes in a chewable form that you give once a day (Angel Eyes is a powder). Ocubright is supposed to be available only through vets (that's where I got it), but I see you can buy it on Amazon. However, I paid less at my vet's office than the price is on Amazon. Plus, I would definitely recommend a visit to the vet first if you're dealing with severe staining because they can do a thorough exam of the eyes and eyelids to make sure there are no lesions or eyelashes poking from inside the lids, or if there is some other reason for the stains (maybe ear or mouth infection). My vet said in some cases they will prescribe tetracycline, but not sure what the criteria is for that. 

Steve hasn't had any adverse effects from it, and while I don't think he will ever have a snowy white stain free face, he's back to a level of staining I can live with. So I'm very happy with this product! :chili:


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the review! This info is helpful 

I've been dealing with Leo's tearstains since he was a pup. I thought things would get better after his baby teeth were out and we grew out all the hair by his eyes--but he still tears a lot and still stains a lot. I read the post about the Halo eyedrops and we tried that twice, no obvious improvement from that. He's drank water out of a stainless steel bowl since I got him, gets face washes with Spa Lavish, drinks bottled water (and I've recently been trying distilled water with no obvious improvement), and he's been on homecooked food for months now. Still staining!

I think I've exhausted our options with the at-home care for staining, so it's time we bring this up to the vet!

Thanks for this updated review!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mylittleleo said:


> Thanks for the review! This info is helpful
> 
> I've been dealing with Leo's tearstains since he was a pup. I thought things would get better after his baby teeth were out and we grew out all the hair by his eyes--but he still tears a lot and still stains a lot. I read the post about the Halo eyedrops and we tried that twice, no obvious improvement from that. He's drank water out of a stainless steel bowl since I got him, gets face washes with Spa Lavish, drinks bottled water (and I've recently been trying distilled water with no obvious improvement), and he's been on homecooked food for months now. Still staining!
> 
> ...


Yes, all that for us too. He drinks good water, eats high quality grain free food, gets frequent face washes, etc. He's always had some staining, and I can live with that, but a few months back he started tearing a little more and getting the dark brown stains under his eyes. Vet examined his eyes/ears/mouth thoroughly and couldn't find any physical issues. So suggested we try this product.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I wonder if that would help Sissy? As soon as I get her's cleared up, she gets them again. But I think it's because her face is so flat hair gets in her eyes.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

sherry said:


> I wonder if that would help Sissy? As soon as I get her's cleared up, she gets them again. But I think it's because her face is so flat hair gets in her eyes.


Sherry, my vet said (and instructions on the bottle say), give one chew a day for 30 days, then take 7 days off 7 days on. Ongoing I guess if you have to. But I think sometimes they go away for long periods of time and you can stop using. Have you had the vet examine her eyes?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

StevieB said:


> Sherry, my vet said (and instructions on the bottle say), give one chew a day for 30 days, then take 7 days off 7 days on. Ongoing I guess if you have to. But I think sometimes they go away for long periods of time and you can stop using. Have you had the vet examine her eyes?


Yes, I took her in for that last year and he said it was the tiny micro size hairs that cause her tearing. Her face was looking great until a week ago, and now they are back so working on them again. I guess since her problem is the tiny hairs the meds wouldn't work for that?


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

We had a terrible staining problem with dallas, vet could find nothing wrong. Bottled water and wellness food in glass bowls. I started using the spa lavish facial scrub and the eye cleaner recommended by Hedy and it totally cleared her stains. At about the same time I had switched to Fromm's food and Lou started to have stains from his eyes and around his mouth...Argh! I switched back to Wellness and his are clearing up, thank heavens!


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I had the Jones Test that Deborah suggested and his tear ducts were completely closed up, had them flushed and the tear stains went away and then started again. Just had his teeth cleaned and tear ducts flushed again and working on the stains again...does not seem to be as much tearing lately. I just called the Vet and they are checking on Ocubright and will call me back


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

When Cody had his dental this past Dec. I had his tear ducts flushed to be on the safe side. They were not blocked.






He has a little tearing. I use an eye irrigation solution which the largest ingredient is boric acid. I tried Eye Envy for a couple of months but went back to eye irrigation solution because it worked better.


----------

